# أهو بيت ٌعلى "قشر بيض"، أم بيت "للحب"؟



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2010)

*الحب لا يفشل أبدا

*أهو بيت ٌعلى "قشر بيض"، أم بيت "للحب"؟
إعداد الأخت آمال توفيق
هناك بيت للأسرة مبني على قشر بيض... في هذا البيت يخشى كل عضو فيه أن يسيء للآخرين من أفراد الأسرة، فيبالغ في المعاملة المهذبة، وكأن الفرد يمشي على قشر البيض الذي يحرص عليه ألا ينكسر.
إن هذا الأسلوب في التعامل قد يخلق جواً من اللباقة التعاملية على نحو عام، لكنه قلّما يخلق الود الذي تضفيه المحبة الحقيقية.

ما رأيك في علاقات السير على قشر البيض؟

إنها توفر التغاضي عن نقد عيوب الآخرين في البيت حرصاً على مظاهر الود. 
لكن تلك العلاقة تعجز عن زرع التقارب الشخصي الحنون، إذ إنها توقف صاحبها مكتوفاً، فلا يقدر أن يخطو إلى مرحلة مباهج حياة التعاطف، وإلى مستوى أعمق من التفاهم والود.

وينصح د. بفلامر بضرورة توسيع الخطوة للابتعاد عن قشر البيض، 
والوصول إلى مستوى أعمق من إنماء عناصر العطاء الأسري، وتأتي في مقدمتها المحبة التي تتأنى وتغفر. ففي المحبة مفتاح هناءة البيت. وإذا كان البيت للمسيح، فإن جميع أفراده يمارسون المحبة بعطاء وإخلاص، فكل منهم يخلص للآخر، وكلهم يمنحون محبتهم لكل من حولهم.

ولكن، هنالك شكل آخر للأسرة وهو بيت الحب
قال الكاتب العالمي المعروف في مجال العلاقات الأسرية تشارلي تشد: 
"إن افضل ما أفعله من أجل أبنائي هو *أن أحب أمهم حباً حقيقياً"!

*وأضاف: "إن أولادي وبناتي حين يرونني زوجاً محباً، صالحاً، ومتعاوناً مع أمهم، *فإنهم لن يكونوا إلا أبناء صالحين، محبين، ومتعاونين أيضاً".
*
وقال: "لا يمكن أن يكون هناك مثال يحتذيه الأبناء من كتب، أو مدرسة، أو بطل رياضي أو سينمائي.. *إنما المثال هو الأب".*
*
1-* لا تحاول إعادة صنع زوجتك، أو زوجك، أو أولادك، بل شجعهم وارعهم.
2- لا تبالغ في تجسيم خطأ زوجتك (أو زوجك)، 
واحذر من أن تقول لها يوماً: لن أغفر لك ما فعلته بي منذ عشر سنوات وكان كذا وكذا... 
وتذكّر الصلاة التي علمها الرب يسوع.. "واغفر لنا ذنوبنا، كما نغفر نحن أيضاً للمذنبين إلينا".
3- لا تفضل ابناً على آخر، أو ابناً على ابنة 
(أو العكس)، أو الأكبر على الأصغر (أو العكس). واحرص على ألا يُحرَم الابن الوسط من نفس درجة العناية.
4- لا تسمح لخلافات الرأي أن تتحول إلى معركة بين فريقين أحدهما خاسر والآخر منتصر.
 حوّل الخلافات إلى فرص لإنماء العلاقات الأسرية.
 عاملهم بالحكمة، وتفاهموا معاً، وافهموا بعضكم بعضاً إذ *"بالحكمة يُبنى البيت وبالفهم يثبّت"
 (أمثال 3:24).*
*
5-* لا تجعل العلاقات الأسرية تبدو صارمة فيتعذر على أفرادها التعاطف وقت المرض والشدة*.
6- *لا تركز على حقوقك فقط..
* "أعطِ كثيراً أكثر مما تأخذ"*، وركز على منح المحبة غير المشروطة، فالمحبة ليست حباً نظرياً، بل عطاء عملي.*
7-* لا تتهاون كثيراً مع أخطائك.. اعترف بها واسأل الصفح عنها، واعتذر لمن أسأت إليه من أفراد الأسرة حتى ولو كان ابنك الصغير أو ابنتك الصغرى.
*
8-* لا تفترض أن كل فرد من الأسرة يرتكب أخطاء، وأنت الوحيد المعصوم عنها، لأنك أنت أيضاً إنسان.
*
9-* لا تعلن يأسك من مسئولياتك وسط أسرتك.. في هذه الحالة خذ قسطاً من الراحة في حجرتك، أو خذ إجازة قصيرة بعيداً عن البيت.. فهذا أفضل من أن تصل إلى نقطة الشعور بأنك مضطر للهرب نهائياً من ضغوط الأسرة.
*
10-* لا تفضل حياتك عن الشريك الآخر، بل ليكن الزوجان واحداً في كل شيء.
*
11- *لا تخوني الزوج في أي شيء صغير أو كبير، بل كوني دائماً أهلاً لثقته.. *"امرأة فاضلة من يجدها لأن ثمنها يفوق اللآلئ. بها يثق قلب زوجها" (أمثال 10:31-11).*
*
12-* لا تخفي عنه شيئاً، بل أشركيه معكِ فأنتما شريكان في الحياة.
*
13-* لا تجعل محبتكِ لأحد أفراد الأسرة تضعف مهما كانت معاملته أو خطأه!
*فالمحبة مفتاح السعادة..*
ماذا يصنع الحب؟!
بالحب تهدأ العواصف في البيت..
بالحب تثمر فروع الأسرة من الداخل، ولا تقتصر ثمارها على أمور خارجية ..
بالحب تذوب ثلوج العلاقات..
وبالحب نتخطى قشر البيض وندوس على أرض صلبة..
بيت الحب تبنيه المحبة التي هي قوية كالموت مهما كان موقعك في البيت: زوجاً، زوجة، ابناً، ابنة، حماة، حما، جَدّاً، جَدّة، أو حفيداً..
*البيت المسيحي يحب المسيح الذي أحب أفراده أولاً.. والمسيحي يكره الإثم فتزداد محبته لمن حوله على عكس مرتكب الآثام.

*اقرأ معي الآية المباركة: *"ولكثرة الإثم تبرد محبة الكثيرين" (متى 12:24).*

لذلك عليّ، وعليك، أن يفحص كل منا ذاته أمام الله بلا تتردّد. قد أجد أنني.. وقد تكتشف أنك.. السبب في ضياع المحبة اللازمة بين أفراد أسرتك!

لينظر كل واحد وكل واحدة منا، ويعرف من أين سقط وليتب، فيعود الدفء بدل البرودة، وتتحول البغضة إلى محبة.
إنه حق وواجب أن أفحص ذاتي، وأن تفحص أنت ذاتك! هل أنا في المسيح؟ هل عرفته مخلصاً شخصياً لي؟
هل أنت في المسيح؟ هل عرفته مخلصاً شخصياً لك؟
والشخص الذي في المسيح يعيش متمتعاً بثمر الروح: *"وأما ثمر الروح فهو: محبة فرح سلام، طول أناة لطف صلاح، إيمان وداعة تعفف" (غلاطية 22:5و23).*

*"إن كنا نعيش بالروح فلنسلك أيضاً بحسب الروح. لا نكن معجبين نغاضب بعضنا بعضاً ونحسد بعضنا بعضاً" (غلاطية 25:5 و26).*

فإذا ما انعكست حياتي المسيحية على أسرتي، ومسيحيتك على أسرتك، لأصبحت لكل منا أسرة أفضل!
*ليتك تكون أنت البادئ!.*.

*ابدأ بنفسك وسترى عجباً!

**أتمنى لك من كل قلبي أسرة تعيش في بيت من الحب، بعيدة عن العواصف.. وليست في برودة الثلاجة أو في ضعف قشر البيض.*
​


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2010)

موضوع رااااااااااااااائع  جدااااااااااا

ونصائح مهمه اوى 


كان نفسى اديلك تقييم 

بس للاسف منفعش 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مارس 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااائع  جدااااااااااا
> 
> ونصائح مهمه اوى
> 
> ...


  التقيم الحقيقى مرور حضرتك للموضوع
أشكـــــــــــــــر حضرتك
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ميرنا (12 مارس 2010)

> لا تحاول إعادة صنع زوجتك، أو زوجك، أو  أولادك، بل شجعهم وارعهم.


المشكلة انى كل واحد بيفكر فى ارتباط بيفكر انو لازم يدبحله قطة زى ما بيقولو او لازم يبان عنده شخصية


----------



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2010)

موضوع مهم للغايه 
اتمني الكل يقرؤه 
شكرا عزيزي ابوتربو


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> المشكلة انى كل واحد بيفكر فى ارتباط بيفكر انو لازم يدبحله قطة زى ما بيقولو او لازم يبان عنده شخصية


لا صدقينى يا تاسونى فى ناس طيبة كتير واولاد ربنا بجد.
أشكـــــــــــــــر حضرتك للمشاركة
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> موضوع مهم للغايه
> اتمني الكل يقرؤه
> شكرا عزيزي ابوتربو


أشكـــــــــــــــر حضرتك للمشاركة
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------

